# So I got a new Paint Shaver Pro today...



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Started a new job and spent most of the day scraping MAYBE one eighth of the siding. It still looks like crap. So I got a new paint shaver pro. Figure it is going to save me time and turn out a much better final product.

On the way home drooling about using it tomorrow. Walk in the door and the Princess (Daddy's girl) is sick. Her doctor is off tomorrow and the wife makes has it all set up so I can take her as a walk in ("You ARE the boss, its your business, I can't take off work.") at 9:00 in the morning.

I'm jonesing because I am a tool junkie! (Yes my daughter comes first) I need a new tool fix, and will probably have to wait until Friday! AAAArrrrggghhh.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jealous that you got one, but not envious that you will be stripping paint. Looks like you will have to wait another day to play with it. 

You get the 6 or 8 amp?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds about like my day. 

I was using One Restore in some absurd heat and sun...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Jealous that you got one, but not envious that you will be stripping paint. Looks like you will have to wait another day to play with it.
> 
> You get the 6 or 8 amp?


Got the 6 amp, they were our of the 8.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sounds about like my day.
> 
> I was using One Restore in some absurd heat and sun...


 
It was brutal today and is going to be tomorrow too. Heat index of 100-105.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

You will have fun for the first 10 minutes or so, then you will hit a nail and chills will go up your spine. You say "Damn" you keep going and hit a rough spot. "BAM" a big ole 1/4 inch deep swirl mark that will need patching. You tell yourself, its ok, I just need more practice. 


For real - you will love it. Just be careful. Its a great tool.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hehe I am installing tile inside the AC for the next week.  

I had to spray out a deck railing package on site yesterday, and it was 99 degrees under the pines where I was working. I wasn't expecting the lumber until next week, and I ate a big lunch. 

Bad mistake, and I still don't feel right.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> You will have fun for the first 10 minutes or so, then you will hit a nail and chills will go up your spine. You say "Damn" you keep going and hit a rough spot. "BAM" a big ole 1/4 inch deep swirl mark that will need patching. You tell yourself, its ok, I just need more practice.
> 
> 
> For real - you will love it. Just be careful. Its a great tool.
> ...


 
Some of the boards are cupped pretty bad. I figure I'll be going back over a few areas with an orbital sander. 

Heard about the nails. Luckily, there is not that much paint on the siding so you can see the nails, but it is in bad shape, peeling like crazy in spots.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> Some of the boards are cupped pretty bad. I figure I'll be going back over a few areas with an orbital sander.
> 
> Heard about the nails. Luckily, there is not that much paint on the siding so you can see the nails, but it is in bad shape, peeling like crazy in spots.


With the 6 amp they say you need to set them prior. The paint shaver you can adjust the depth of how much to take off, to start off set it at the very minimum and go from there. Also don't forget to adjust that screw at the top so you don't take off the top of the upper boards. 

No matter what you will need to go over with a random orbital. There is allot to this before and after, but even so there is no other tool like it and you won't see all that wavy chit from using those disk sanders.

Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Appreciate the pointers Pat.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Does the paint has lead? Oh! sorry, that lead stuff only toxic in Caliphony.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

No lead.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> It was brutal today and is going to be tomorrow too. Heat index of 100-105.


Man, talk about going from one extreme to the other  With the winter you guys get? Were still in the 60s and 70s here. And our winters are pretty mild. We just get 9 months of rain.  Anyway, congrats on the new toy. :thumbsup: Looking forward to hearing how it works.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds fun....we have that large masonite style 6-8" lap siding but rarely any clapboard or small stuff...

I've run through quite a few random orbitals to feather badly failing/peeling paint after scraping but it sure makes it look good...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So I am wondering about the corners. What do you do to even the boards? 

I know this tool won't get them, and we run into the same thing refinishing flooring. It means hand scraping a few sixteenths of wood down to even the floor.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> So I am wondering about the corners. What do you do to even the boards?
> 
> I know this tool won't get them, and we run into the same thing refinishing flooring. It means hand scraping a few sixteenths of wood down to even the floor.


 
You can use a sharp chisel, or even a putty knife.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

So did you try it out yet?

Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes. Used it for half the day. Used your tips and set nails first. (didn't hit any yet) and set it to take very little off. 

It's a beast and you have to be careful but I was getting a handle on it.

Did you ever use one of their sanders?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> Yes. Used it for half the day. Used your tips and set nails first. (didn't hit any yet) and set it to take very little off.
> 
> It's a beast and you have to be careful but I was getting a handle on it.
> 
> Did you ever use one of their sanders?


Nope - from seeing them on the site they look just like regular orbitals? are they different? 

You have to be on alert at all time using the shaver, not one of them tools you can day dream while using it.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

lol, just saw your tag line "I bid it for $1200.00" you going to lay down the brown for that job?

Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

"_Okay I bid it for 1200.00 and I got it 

Trust mr I know what I am doing."_

Just playing with a post out of a recently closed thread

Bid on this ad


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> "_Okay I bid it for 1200.00 and I got it _
> 
> _Trust mr I know what I am doing."_
> 
> ...


 LMAO That was the post that led to my McDonalds pricing question. :jester:Which reminds me of an email I recieved earlier this week......


> I am thinking about painting my home and need a rough estimate
> I need either your rate per hour or your cost per ft
> 
> If it all possible I need it by Thursday...
> ...


I called him and might have considered giving some advice if the guy hadnt tried to pull the wool over my eyes with "Im thinking about painting my home" Generally, I have no problem helping out a fellow painter. He should have said he was a painter and was learning how to bid. Not to mention the wall sq footage doesnt add up with the floor sq footage.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You mean he really was a painter! OMG!
Did you invite him here so we could all answer his pricing questions!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

RCP said:


> You mean he really was a painter! OMG!
> Did you invite him here so we could all answer his pricing questions!


 I could be wrong, but have a gut feeling he posted a thread yesterday that was closed  I would have been willing to give some tips if the guy didnt try to fool me by acting like he was a customer. :whistling2: I learned much of my estimating from other painters helping me and have no problem paying it forward  Then again, I have also learned a good bit by losing my a$$ on a few jobs too.  Anyway, I wanna hear how the new Paint Shaver is working out? :yes:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Yes. Used it for half the day. Used your tips and set nails first. (didn't hit any yet) and set it to take very little off.
> 
> It's a beast and you have to be careful but I was getting a handle on it.
> 
> Did you ever use one of their sanders?


We have the shavers and a bunch of their sanders. Buy one sander then make your own. They are angle grinders. Call them up and order parts to change them out. Great thing is they spin at 10k rpm and are great. Bad thing is that the twist on sanding discs are expensive. Plus side is that you can sand almost flat so you use the whole disc. Once you get one, you will laugh at the Makita.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> We have the shavers and a bunch of their sanders. Buy one sander then make your own. They are angle grinders. Call them up and order parts to change them out. Great thing is they spin at 10k rpm and are great. Bad thing is that the twist on sanding discs are expensive. Plus side is that you can sand almost flat so you use the whole disc. Once you get one, you will laugh at the Makita.


 
Thanks. :thumbsup: I already have the same grinder that they use for the paint shaver. I'll check into getting the parts.


----------

